# Radio Wiring Question



## adamgsx (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been looking everywhere online, but I can't find how to wire an aftermarket radio into the stock system. I know no one makes a harness for it.
I thought I wired it up right using the back of the stock radio as a guide, but no sound will come from any speakers.
Does anybody know what might be the problem? Or have a pinout for the colors?
Thanks
Adam
86 5k CS Turbo NQ


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Radio Wiring Question (adamgsx)*

I will check for you later on, but do remember that there is an amp mounted in the trunk that also has to have power to/from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adamgsx (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Radio Wiring Question (Ancilllary00)*

I just ran new wires straight back from the radio and omitted the factory amp. It's pretty easy in that car, just pop off some plastic door stills, move the carpet back and lay down the wires.
Thanks though, I still have no idea what half of the wires on that old amp do, but it doesn't matter now, lol.


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Radio Wiring Question (adamgsx)*

I have the schematic for them i just have to dig out the old betly and blow the dust off of them.. glad to see another ohio audi owner. if your interested and or dont know about this..: http://www.ohiovw.com
theres a few audi owners on there myself included


----------



## vtbound200qt (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Radio Wiring Question (adamgsx)*

Adam
Actually, there is a wiring harness that can be had for under 20.00 at circuit city, problem is that you have to either remove the amp built in or shift the fader fwd so that your new stereo does not get overloaded
If anyone know how to hook a sony radio up so that it supports the dash display I would be eager to hear about that (89 QT200)
Good Luck
David


----------

